# tazman052186 shop



## tazman052186

This is goin to be my first rebuild. Needs window rear bumper because its in two parts and new paint. A pilers new remounted also.

69 Firebird Thunder Jet body.


----------



## tazman052186

Also goin to be painting up this to.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Go to town Tas!! That Vette will be a challenge because of the blower, but it can be done. As Hilltop always says... " Plan your work, and work your plan". Can't wait to see 'em done up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Yea I know its goin to be a little challenge. But I got a plan for it.


----------



## bobhch

Taz,

Hey it's red...Go For It!! :roll:

the "Zillaman"


----------



## tazman052186

Put the Firebird in what I call the purple pond lol. Stripping the paint off. Still looking for window and rear bumper.


----------



## kiwidave

Welcome Taz. Looking forward to seeing what you do with these.


----------



## tazman052186

One more day in the purple pound for the Firebird. Found out the real color of it and it was molded in blue lol. Not sure what color yet Im goin to paint it yet. The Vette Im planing on a flat black body with some chrome work.


----------



## tazman052186

Fresh out of the purple pond.




























Time to fix the pilers and also pick out a paint color.


----------



## tazman052186

Well I think I have found the base project for my Firebird. 

http://autopixx.de/bilder/1L2t7ODf/68pontiac-firebird.jpg


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good choice! :thumbsup: A nice set of Vincent Fuchs will fit the bill for the wheels. I like that color too!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I have a donor FireBird for the cause. It has a really nice front bumper almost perferct chrome, and a good set of windows. Any luck on a rear bumper yet??

My Bird will be boxed up and will hit the road to you by next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

slotcarman12078 said:


> Good choice! :thumbsup: A nice set of Vincent Fuchs will fit the bill for the wheels. I like that color too!!


Where will I find the wheels at?



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have a donor FireBird for the cause. It has a really nice front bumper almost perferct chrome, and a good set of windows. Any luck on a rear bumper yet??
> 
> My Bird will be boxed up and will hit the road to you by next week. :thumbsup:


Im goin to try and fix my bumper. And thanks again Joe65SkylarkGS.


----------



## slotcarman12078

http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/index.php?currency=USD&cPath=23_65_66&sort=2a&language=en

For simplicity's sake, if my link didn't do it, change the currency to US. I think the price is for each wheel. The wheels are great, the tires... not so hot. Might be advisable to order a set of lopro tires from RRR. Depending on what size wheels you get will determine if RRR's will fit width-wise. Regular RRR tires will also fit, but you'll need a set of air shocks for clearance! :lol:


----------



## tazman052186

them are nice. i was think of getting wheels from here http://www.ho-slotcars.com/index.html

part number #815 bullets


----------



## tazman052186

The shop will be getting in a drag car soon will post pics as soon as it gets in. Cant wait. Also will be posting pics of all the cars in the lot that are for show.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dude the bird en route has a perfect roof and window posts too so im sure you can do a nice overhaul on yours!! :thumbsup:

Let me know when it shows up :dude:


----------



## tazman052186

Thanks man. I will let you know.


----------



## tazman052186

The shop got a new gasser drag car in and also had a car show and a few bodies. Paint work done by kdog from nitroslots.com 

Here is the new Gasser dragster to the shop.


----------



## tazman052186

Also a new funny car roller in to the shop also and the bodies to.


----------



## tazman052186

Car show pics.............




























Also the Nova rolled in from its first drag race. Didnt do so hot but still learnin.


----------



## tazman052186

more car shop pics..........


----------



## bobhch

gReAt tAzMaN car!!

Look at all them bodies.....slot on tazman!

Bob...Make sure to take very good care of Lola...zilla


----------



## tazman052186

Thanks. Wouldnt have it without the help form kdog customs form over on nitroslots.com.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- that Black (Tazman)'33 Willys Gasser is WICKED ! :thumbsup: And I love many of your other cars too...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice Rides Tazman!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool stuff Taz!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## plymouth71

Nice collection Taz. That GN looks pretty good!


----------



## Bill Hall

How about some over and under pix of the 33 Taz?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat collection taz!! Ditto on the Willys!! I've got to look into getting one of those!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Bill Hall said:


> How about some over and under pix of the 33 Taz?


I will get some for you.



slotcarman12078 said:


> Neat collection taz!! Ditto on the Willys!! I've got to look into getting one of those!! :thumbsup:


Get in touch with kdog over on nitroslots.com tell him taz set you.


----------



## tazman052186

Few more pics


----------



## Bill Hall

Just as I expected!

Very cool! 

Thanx


----------



## XracerHO

Some very cool rides especially the Willys Gasser, appreciate the underside pics. ..RL


----------



## tazman052186

Your welcome and thank you


----------



## gomanvongo

some great stuff in there for sure! Love the tracked turbo hopper! those make such a neat noise going around the track! 

john


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That '33 Willys is Bad-Azz in every respect :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

80s Mustang dragster, not finished all the way yet still have to put the blower on and shoots. Body casted by Hair Canary over on nitroslots.com


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

Thats a great cast. Looks lazer straight from here.


----------



## tazman052186

not just a body anymore it has a chassis now. Egaleracing over on nitroslots.com casted the body and painted also.


----------



## kiwidave

Great looking race cars Taz!!


----------



## alpink

not to hijack. PM me. I have a mold of that Mead 33 Willys that fits t-jets and I can do same that fits Slim Line chassis too.
back to your original thread now
and
real nice hearse you got there.


----------



## tazman052186

Well I couldnt find a mini taz yet but I did find a Joker tho so he is goin to be head of tazman shop.










Here is a little of the shop with a paint booth. (made in under an hour out of cardboard and tape oh well and lift made out of old floppy disks and a linkin log wrapped with ele. tape) Still need to get tables and tool boxes.


----------



## tazman052186

Fresh from the paint booth. Willys Gasser. Also a few new cars rolled in to the shop to.


----------



## tazman052186

Few of the new cars.


----------



## Bill Hall

:woohoo: Black Willys!


----------



## tazman052186

From shinny gold to black.


----------



## kiwidave

Good to see a new shop with new cars turning up! Nice work on the Willys.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great to see a new shop open up!!! Lots of cool cars rolling in, liking that Willys myself...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Might want to keep an eye on the head man, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I really need to get working on my shop! The on table version is in mothballs, and I really need to make the "interior view". Dang, now I gotta find materials for it!! :lol: 

Nice batch of new acquisitions, and that black Willys looks mean!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Thanks guys. I have a few more jobs coming up so stay tune.


----------



## Rolls

whoa, black Willys (bam-BA-lam)
whoa, black Willys (bam-BA-lam)

Nice, taz!


----------



## bobhch

Rolls said:


> whoa, black Willys (bam-BA-lam)
> whoa, black Willys (bam-BA-lam)
> 
> Nice, taz!


Nice connection on the Willys Rolls....Willys forever!






Tazman,

Love your new shop. 

It's always good to have a place of your own to build.

Bob...shop on...zilla


----------



## tazman052186

Thanks guys. Next project should be coming out of the paint booth in a few days or so. Doing some finishing touches on everything.


----------



## slotto

nice collection.
That black Willys is begging for some red LEDs out back


----------



## tazman052186

It would look cool with some green leds on the front and red in the back. Hmmm????? Maybe slotcarman could do it up for me if he is up for it? It was goin to be one of my gasser bodies for over on nitroslots but with leds seems a little better lol.


----------



## tazman052186

Picked up some hotwheels today. Have some good 4 gear bodies. Goin to start casting in two weeks.


----------



## tazman052186

Mustang is finished up. Hairy Caniary resin body.


----------



## joegri

*nice carz taz!*

just went back to the the 1st page and checked em all out. man those are some fine carz commin out of the taz shop! good job man.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Mustang Taz...Hairy makes some good looking bodies... Now, get it off the keyboard, put it on a track...RM


----------



## tazman052186

It will be on the track at the next race for nitro slots.


----------



## bobhch

tazman052186 said:


> Mustang is finished up. Hairy Caniary resin body.


Your Mustang looks fast with that chrome enging sticking though the hood and the fancy blue paint!!

Bz


----------



## tazman052186

Thanks. The paint is nail polish with some paint thinner in it. It also have two coats of clear on it also.


----------



## tazman052186

4 gear bus turned into an xtraction flat bed bus. Same color blue as the mustang but with black as a primer so it made it darker.


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats some nifty out of the box thinking Taz

With some minor tinkering I'm seeing a "crew cabbed dually ramp truck". Thanks for showing the way!


----------



## tazman052186

I have another bus body. Also thanks for the idea to Bill.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pretty cool flatbed!!! Perfect for hauling the 'stang!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Cool idea for the school bus, I have 2 on the chopping board right now not knowing what to do with them.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool, and yes a ramp truck is a good idea and the flat bed will work too!!!...RM


----------



## tazman052186

Thanks guys for the comments. I have another project on the back burner. Pictures maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice looking heavy duty flat bed taz. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Now tazman you deserve a round of applause for figuring out that the S'COOL Bus was just waiting to be sliced and diced all this time!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...it's not waiting anymore...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

ROFL!
What a fantastic Idea, Taz!
slick chassis switch too! :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Thnaks guys. Im still tring to come up with my next project. I think I know what it is but have to find the right paint. Should be starting it this Sunday. May have to cars goin but will see. Stay tuned.


----------



## XracerHO

Great idea & execution on the flat bed bus. ..Rl


----------



## tazman052186

Got a day off work today and three bodies painted. I see a sea of red and black coming to the shop soon stay tune for pictures.


----------



## tazman052186

Well I got some time to paint today and also a little modding. 

Here is what I have gotten done so far.





































Derby car, drag car, and the little red express. Finally found the right red to the little red express.


----------



## alpink

I like the drag car. actually I like them all. nice even paint.


----------



## tazman052186

Thanks. Still have more painting to do on the drag car and derby car. The little red express I have to put decals on and the chrome.


----------



## tazman052186

Need to find some dummy chassis. Also a few full size cars and a mini car. Next project in my mind right now is this

http://www.dancermotorsports.com/files/chaincars.jpg

Even the its set up worng. The little car should be between the bigger cars. Two drives and no car that dosent run. But I know its hard to run two working cars on the same side of the track. It would be like the tyco turbo trains but demo derby train.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like that idea!! Doba put the concept of "train" races into my head a couple/few months ago in chat, which evolved into an ever growing powerball / megamillion fantasy of immense proportions, which involves Model Motoring, Dash and Tomy, and a whole ton of specialty multipurpose tracks. Okay, back to my regularly scheduled daydream.....


----------



## tazman052186

Next project coming into play. A Pusher truck like the ones you see that push start sprint cars or some dirt cars.


----------



## bobhch

Tazman you are a painting machine...go,go,go! :hat:

Was great to see you at the show last week. 

I picked up a few of those Tyco Pickups and have one ready for paint myself now. 
Well first my Christmas exchange car needs to get finished and mailed in.

Will be here to see these in finished form.

Bob...Phssssssssssssssssht on!!...zilla


----------



## tazman052186

Finished one but not saying which one because its a Christmas exchange car. Pics of it will be coming soon over in the exchange thread. As for the dragster and the little red express I havent finished them up yet been busy working and it been alot of closeing hours for me. With the holidays good old Sams club has been busy. Might get another coat of red on the little red express tomorrow after work. Stay tune.


----------



## tazman052186

Well been looking at my grandpas F.E.D pictures and I think I might have a way to do it just need to get the right size styrene and pick out a chassis to start building off of. But first need to find an engine that comes close to a 329 Chrysler engine. Not sure where to look for that. Maybe someone has a spear motor in there parts bins????? Here is his F.E.D. Going to build it in memory of him. Might see the track or be a looker.

http://www.canode.com/1bb1.html


----------



## 41-willys

cool looking rail. I also like the 33 Willys P/u in the backround.


----------



## tazman052186

Not sure whos that is but it is cool looking these pictures where take years ago and a show. At the time the car wasnt running and the show people told them to still bring it.


----------



## TGM2054

A blown 392 on pop! It don't get any better! Nice car!


----------



## tazman052186

Day off from work and the girlfriend getting her nails done. Got to get some painting done in the shop today.









Did some priming and filling.

















I didnt copy paint from tjetsgrig. I missed nail polish up to get this color. Also added a little thinner in it to. Can see the two nail polish bottles in the back ground that where used to get the color. Purple and black with gliter.


----------



## Hittman101

Love that color those are going to look sweet!!! Can't wait to see them done..


----------



## tazman052186

Got some touch ups and painting to do still but here it is so far.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool color mix!!! That 37 kicks @$$!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

37 ford done. Have to wait a few more days and will be able to maybe finish the others. This one might end up in the SNS just need a chassis under it. The one under it now the rear wheels rub the wheel wells.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good!! That must be a JL chassis. They are slightly off dimensionally from the good ole Aurora version. I really do like that color on it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Its the Autoworld chassis.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking color!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Looking GOOD!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hittman101

SWEET!! keep up the good work!!!! Taz


----------



## XracerHO

Great colour & spray job! ..RL


----------



## tazman052186

Newest car to be coming in to the shop Just got her off of ebay.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats on the win!!! Gonna add a hood scoop and some laundry on the back, just wandering???  RM


----------



## tazman052186

Nope goin to stay the way it is. Maybe if I have another body I would do some work to it and do a before and after.


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's a good looking color!!! RM


Yeah that Purple looks Great on your 37!!

Bz


----------



## tazman052186

Next up on the custom block. Before pic.


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL Trick photography?!?!?! I thought the Nissan was 1/32 scale, and sitting on the mat. Or is it??  neat project, regardless of the scale!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Its ho scale. Tyco made some. Came from Honda. Its getting a paint make over and some decals as soon as I get decal paper. Thats why the question about decal paper.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tazman052186 said:


> Its ho scale. Tyco made some. Came from Honda.


I can understand the makeover now that I know where it came from...
I agree with Sltman, a little trickery with the pics does make it look bigger scale...RM


----------



## joegri

thats avery cool body with lots of potential. will follow along as it progress. i,m pretty sure honda didnt use that body cuz its all there!lol


----------



## tazman052186

Was hoping to get some work done today but the airbursh took a crap on me  Maybe tomorrow. Got the body primed in black did that with a rattle can.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> LOL Trick photography?!?!?! I thought the Nissan was 1/32 scale, and sitting on the mat. Or is it??  neat project, regardless of the scale!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
Hahaha - got me too. I was like "WTF am I looking at here?" :lol: :tongue:


----------



## tazman052186

Got time to do a little airburshing in today.



















Paint still wet as I took the pic.


----------



## tazman052186

Alot of pink goin on in the tazman shop. Got to get some painting done and repainting done.

Up first a Mustang.......





A before of what the Mustang looked like...........


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Digging those flames!!!! Nice color too Taz!:thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Camaro...............








Forgot a before pic. But started out as the number 5 red white and blue camaro the is pulled behind the number 7 one.


----------



## tazman052186

New Drag body for Nitro slots....



And the Nissan with a new coat of paint....


----------



## tazman052186

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Digging those flames!!!! Nice color too Taz!:thumbsup:


The flames are a decal. The paint color is a mix of three colors. The base is black, then did a hunter green, last color is the pink of the other cars sprayed lightly with the fade in the front.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool stuff tazman!! I heard Santa Darrell likes Camaros, and is quite fond of pink too!! :lol::tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tazman052186 said:


> . . . A before of what the Mustang looked like...........


 
Oooo - that one is kind of hard to find. Not a bank-buster but worth a few bucks anyway.

Flame-on! Pink is acceptable on fast cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

PINK is GOOD!


----------



## tazman052186

1976Cordoba said:


> Oooo - that one is kind of hard to find. Not a bank-buster but worth a few bucks anyway.
> 
> Flame-on! Pink is acceptable on fast cars! :thumbsup:


I have seen this on ebay a few times and also I have seen it at the highland show and also the ohio show. I think there was at least 3 in ohio. Didnt ask the price but ebay I seen one go for $10.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm picking the Camaro!!! Thanks for filling in the sunroof on the Mustang, just not a sunroof fan on racecars...RM


----------

